# "Good News, Everyone"



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 20, 2015)

I like quoting Prof. Hubert Farnsworth (Futurama). Tomorrow we are going to add another one to our Futurama named pets. Bender B Rodriquez, a Silver Merle Great Dane--same parents as Phillip J Fry, just a year apart. 
Fry is now 204 pounds and silly as all get out, always wanting to play. I'll post some pics in a couple of days. :woohoo


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 20, 2015)

Got him and is he a gorgeous little dog--9 weeks old and he's seventeen pounds. He's bigger than Fry was at that age too. Also, Fry is 3 inches taller than his daddy and he's still growing. They are a year apart. There were 3 Harlequin females and a Boston too, but Bender was the best looking by far and the biggest. If you are gonna get a big dog he might as well be enormous! Very sweet little guy too and wants to play all the time like his brother.


----------



## Azerane (Apr 25, 2015)

You've certainly got your hands full  Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 26, 2015)

Yes we do. Nancy has to run interference when I'm cooking on the smoker--he's underfoot so much I've almost dropped dinner a couple of times. My tech -support (son) will be over next Friday so we will put up a load of pics then--he's the one with the pic account. He's right at 25 pounds now too--you can watch him and almost see him grow. I can't wait til we have 2 dogs standing up on and looking over the back wall.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 15, 2015)

Took him to the vet for the second series of puppy shots--he's 13 weeks and weighs 36 pounds.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 10, 2015)

16 weeks and 48 pounds and he likes the water.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 14, 2016)

One year old next week and 162 pounds.


----------

